# Forum Home Renovation Demolition  Load Bearing Wall Removal for Beginners

## AlexGirl

Can somebody please tell me where to start? I would like to, not completely remove, but open up a load bearing wall to make room for double doors and I have little clue as to who to contact. a builder? or is there someone specialised? 
I have read past posts which mention engineers, builders, inspectors and council permits. Where and with who do I start?  
I freely admit I sound incredibly stupid, so feel free to make any suggestions condescendingly clear and obvious.  :Biggrin:  Thanking you so much, Alex

----------


## goldie1

In most cases a builder but need more info. Is the wall brick or timber frame ?  Whats above it ? A second floor ? A tiled 
or metal roof? A pic of your house would make it simple.

----------


## Bloss

:Wat they said:  pics would help also what sort of idea you have about the doors. 
The process is likely to be to insert a beam above where the double doors are to go - and beyond the opening to the next studs (or ~300mm either side if brick) then remove what is below that new beam and insert the door framing and doors (which will be previously built and be ready to slot in. . It is not all that hard for a pro - and in any case there will need to be some care to ensure that the loads continue to be carried appropriately. The cost can vary widely - and as much as anything by the cost of the door unit.

----------


## AHoward

I agree with the previous posters some images will help and yes a structural beam will likely have to be installed over the door. I suspect your builder will also have to prop the beams supported by the wall temporarily during the construction phase as well. 
In terms of where to start I think an engineer or very experienced builder (with an engineer on staff) looking at your specific situation would be a good place to start. Followed by necessary permits and an inspection from your local building authority. 
Good Luck,
Alan  CivDesignr Journal https://twitter.com/oOGladiusOo

----------


## AlexGirl

Thanks for your help. Had some trouble posting pics, will try again later.
My house is a little two bedroom, single front, brick with metal roof, Victorian terrace about 90 years old and has a metal roof. The wall separates the living area and a side path leading to the back garden. My house is in the midst of a row of twelve terraces, has high ceilings and gets little sunlight, which is why I'd like this wall to be less brick and more glass. 
thanks again for your guidance.
And could anyone recommend of a builder/engineer in my area? Abbotsford. Inner city Melbourne. 
(and Barbados? Ace!)

----------


## Moondog55

A permit may be needed but may not be.
If with-in the existing building envelope you should not need one if you can keep the cost below the thresh-hold. From memory of those single fronted brick terraces tho; they are solid brick which is probably going to cost more to shore up. Are there any existing windows in this wall? Have you considered skylights and roof windows as an alternative??
Please post the pictures ( using advance mode ) and a quick sketch of the plans as soon as you can, I love helping people spend their money.

----------


## AlexGirl

My Little Home.
Most of my things are still in boxes, as i have just moved in. In one of these boxes is the cord that connects my phone to computer so i can transfer photos for you. When i find it I will be sure to post pictures. Along that path the previous owners have made a roof from that corrigated clear plastic stuff that you find on pergolas and carports. I am half wondering if i should just remove a large section of the wall and create an indoor/outdoor look. 
The room already has a skylight, but i am keen to open up the space so it doesn't feel so long, dim and narrow.
so? what do you think? how are you going to spend my money? 
thanks for the responses. they are much appreciated.

----------


## Moondog55

I lived in that exact floor-plan for a while and have a lot of friends who renovated those.
Lots of things possible.
Are you planning a second story at any stage? 
One of the best I have seen was simply lifting the ceiling in the kitchen area along with the biggest roof windows the friends could afford, others have formalised the roof over that passageway as tall as the regs allow.
Opening the wall between what are currently a door and a window and installing a large sliding door is one of the most common things I have seen done and seems to be technically easy and no great feat of engineering needed although everything needs to be done correctly and strong. The size of the beam will depend on the load of course but steel or LVL in the size needed is relatively cheap. 
As noted by Bloss; measure the size you want the door to be and add 600mm to allow for the load transfer then do a quick cost of the beam itself then add the cost of a sliding door then add in the labour cost for a tradesman ( labour will cost as much and probably  more than the materials )

----------


## goldie1

Are you talking about the section with the existing door and window ?  Its easier to remove an area that has an existing  
opening. Don't rush into it . Its best to live in a house for a while before you do any thing.

----------


## Farmer Geoff

Good idea to know beforehand whether asbestos is likely to be found - even just on edge of under tile sheeting once wall is removed. Could add significantly to costs - make sure their is clear prior understanding between you and builder on how it is to be handled if found.

----------


## barney118

My understanding is anything over 900mm wide and on a load bearing wall must be designed by an engineer.

----------


## Moondog55

> My understanding is anything over 900mm wide and on a load bearing wall must be designed by an engineer.

   
We put holes in load-bearing walls all the time ( either before or after the fact ) to install sliding doors and large windows, I thought that the whole purpose of the building/span tables was that the design/engineering work was implicit in those tables.
Barney if what you say is true there are an awful lot of people in trouble all over the place , myself included

----------


## barney118

I agree with you moondog, this was a comment passed on from my Tafe teacher in carpentry.

----------


## AlexGirl

Excellent! All so great. i love all three of the changes you have seen done, Moondog. The roof window i am going to look into and have a search on the internet for some pictures. And after the wall removal, my next plan was to do as you mentioned with formalising that walkway with plenty of glass. But the information you have given me on the changes to the wall are most helpful. I am actually quite good practically and technically with renovations and was just going to have the beams and wall broken down professionally, with myself doing the clean up and restoration to save on the $$. Exacting measurements and building door frames I can do, but I don't much like sliding doors and was thinking more of folding doors which I have done previously.
You said you are quite familiar with this floorplan, Moondog. If I opened up that wall to take out the door and window, in that space is a pole or a column required or can it be opened free and clear if I decided not to have a door? 
At this point I am not considering a second floor, but if I did it would be at the back of the house as the front cannot be changed due to heritage listing. The bathroom at the back was tacked on very cheaply probably in the 80's and looks like something you buy in a DIY kit. I have the intention of removing the whole thing and creating a new bathroom in a structure that matches the rest of the house in the future and it would be then that I decide on an extension upwards. I assume you asked because if I did plan on a second story it would conflict with the roof window. I think the roof window suits me and my lifestyle better than a third bedroom and will be seriously looking into that.
How would a roof window's weight effect the wall that i am planning on removing? If I opened up that wall, when it came time to install the roof window would I get told it can't be done because I have changed a load bearing wall?
I am also considering making a doorway from kitchen back right corner, through to the bathroom. Would this also be something that would effect the possibilty of a roof window? 
Thanks for all these replies! My mind is now buzzing with ideas. First things first, today i need to finish pulling up this carpet. I have some floorboards in VGC that need some love.
Thanks again

----------


## Moondog55

Alexgirl I'm happy to spend your money for you.
Roof windows do not weigh that much; although we only just worked around the edges of the installation there should be a unit to fit inside the existing rafters.
Weight won't be an issue as you could just spec a stronger ( larger/ better lintel beam ) to take any excess mass.
Is the boundary wall a common wall in solid brick? how high is the boundary wall?
Roof windows are great if you can afford them and weigh not much more than the roofing iron they replace. 
Would you consider double glazed glass roofing panels to replace the existing polycarbonate??
 One option that sprang to mind was a weatherproof clear-story vertically on the existing wall and replacing the plastic roofing with a proper roof ( all subject to planning permission if you want to go that route) 
Current roof is iron?? or are you one of the unlucky ones with tiles or slate>>??? 
Is the current bathroom /laundry solid brick/ Brick-veneer or timber? 
I did see one renovation that had the bathroom on the second floor above a patio ( but that also had a second story BR too )  
Whether you need a post in the centre of the cut-out is beyond the scope of my reply, too many unknowns, but I would guess not if you kept the folding doors to 1800 or less

----------


## AlexGirl

That was what I was thinking as I definately want to replace the polycarbonate as it has the make-shift look that the bathroom has. I am just waiting on the first rain to prove how dodgy the job. 
My choices are to replace the polycarbonate with glass or aesthetically i think the vertically clear option may be better. (what do you think) i need to meet my neighbours (i just moved in on Sunday) to see if they have plans to extend up as that boundary was is a double brick shared wall. Previous owner has side stepped collaboration with neighbours by fixing a long warped sheet of plasterboard along that wall to attach the polycarbonate roofing (told you it was dodgy).
Current roof is iron.
Current bathroom is timber.
and oooh, a patio with bathroom above. i never thought of that. might be an idea as the back garden is not very big.
i have a bunch of paperwork on the house and will have read through now to see about restrictions and a permit was already approved for some sort of extention upwards two years ago, so i'll have a look at sizes to give me (you) an idea of what is possible.
Thanks again. 
Still buzzing... (but not rushing Goldie. promise. all food for thought whilst i do the floor and other bits and pieces. x)

----------

